# CA PE power exam



## Mack83 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello everyone,

My boss just asked me to get the PE certificate and I am thinking of taking the test next year. Now as I am really clueless about the format of the exam could you guys please help by giving me a general idea about the format of the test, and suggesting the right books to study.

P.S. I am taking the power portion.

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## rman (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I assume you already have the EIT or can grandfather due to time to take the PE. See the NCEES website for all the requirements and your state's board website for length of time required to qualify for exam.

Here is the link to the specifications for the power exam:

http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/El...cifications.pdf

I just took the exam in power and passed, but I will admit I had a hard time with good resources for the exam, but I will give you the books I used or heard that others used:

Protective Relaing Principles and Applications, J. Lewis Blackburn

Symmetrical Components for Power Systems Engineering, J. Lewis Blackburn

Power Systems Analysis and Design, J. Duncan Glover

Power System Analysis, John J. Grainger

Electric Machinery and Fundamentals, Stephen J. Chapman

Electric Machines, Drives, and Power Systems, Theodore Wildi

PE Electrical License Review Manual, Chelpati (If I can recall)

NEC Code 2008

I am not recommending or saying this is a complete list of books.

Good luck.



Mack83 said:


> Hello everyone,
> My boss just asked me to get the PE certificate and I am thinking of taking the test next year. Now as I am really clueless about the format of the exam could you guys please help by giving me a general idea about the format of the test, and suggesting the right books to study.
> 
> P.S. I am taking the power portion.
> ...


----------



## ucla_7 (Jul 28, 2009)

rman said:


> Well I assume you already have the EIT or can grandfather due to time to take the PE. See the NCEES website for all the requirements and your state's board website for length of time required to qualify for exam.
> Here is the link to the specifications for the power exam:
> 
> http://www.ncees.org/exams/professional/El...cifications.pdf
> ...


Would you consider to sale the books ?

I need:

PE Electrical License Review Manual, Chelpati (If I can recall)

NEC Code 2008

Thanks


----------

